
Borland to be Acquired by Micro Focus - dragonquest
http://www.borland.com/us/company/news/press_releases/2009/05_06_09_borland_to_be_acquired_by_micro_focus.html
======
hvs
I don't know what this means for Borland as I haven't used any of their
products for years, but during the 90's they built some of the best
development tools available. Before the age of .NET, Borland Delphi was leaps
and bounds better than Visual Basic for rapid development of Windows
applications. And Turbo Pascal, while certainly not the most beautiful
language in the world, was much better than Visual Basic, in my opinion.

~~~
dragonquest
I miss my yellow text on a blue background in the Turbo C++ IDE. The very
first programming environment I jumped in. My Vim colorscheme is still mapped
to 'borland'. Good times.

------
Chickencha
I have fond memories of learning to program in a Borland C++ IDE, but right
now I can only think of one thing related to this news:

Please, please let StarTeam die so that my work might switch to something
else. It will probably take a few years, but anything at all would be better.
Those of you who have never used StarTeam don't know how good you have it.

------
abdulhaq
When I was using Turbo C++ and then later using and admiring Delphi 1,2 & 3 I
never dreamed that the great Borland would be taken over by the company
producing the humble PC COBOL compiler I was using at work.

------
mahmud
So long and thanks for Tasm!

